# Non-Par Medicare claims (PR-100)



## julsaint (Sep 14, 2017)

The patient pays us and medicare pays the patient. Does any know how to post  PR-100 when the RA comes in. New to the offfice and no one knows how to post it correctly. 

Thanks, 

Beth


----------

